# 1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner parts



## jd56 (Aug 11, 2014)

Need to find the following parts to complete the rebuild of a Red 1950 Luxury Liner...
All need to be from a Roadmaster Luxury Liner (not the reproduction model).
I will consider a newer 50s model LL but, the wheelset cannot be of the repop version...these apparently have heavier gauge spokes.


Here is the bike and a pic of the style dropcenter rims










- Nice chromed wheelset... New Departure "D" (rear / skiptooth) and "W" (front)
- Good chromed front fender
- Good chromed crank
- Nice chromed handlebars and stem
- Chainguard with Luxury Liner logo...some wear is OK.
- Headlight bezel with good finish and the lens

Email me with pictures as my PMs are always full and communication through email is best.

Thanks
JD

douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------

